# First Photos of New Audi A1 competition kit for 2011 with Obvious R18 TDI Cues



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though it didn't get us much billing or fanfare as the 503 bhp Audi A1 clubsport quattro, we did note one interesting new styling package from Audi for the A1 on the * show stand at Worthersee *. Contacts at Audi Accessories in Germany tell us this setup is a new 'competition kit' for Audi's compact offering.

You may recalll the first competition kit released when the A1 first debuted. That kit, with obvious rally livery inspiration, did its fare share to grab headlines and harken back to Audi's rallying era. And while that competition kit looked backward, this new 2011 version seems to look forward to the R18 TDI that makes its Le Mans debut next week.










Take a look at the black-themed Audi R18 #1 and you begin to see where Audi Accessories' designers took their inspiration. The silver foiled stripes on the car's flanks with their diagonal partitions mimic those used on the canopy of the livery of the R18.










If the "Darth Vader" look isn't for you, Audi Accessories will also be offering this new A1 competition kit in an opposite color setup too for lighter cars like the one above. 

We don't have much details on this new competition yet as final details are have not yet been fully disclosed but we'll pass them along as soon as we do. 










These photos can also be found in our photo gallery linked below.

* Audi A1 competition kit 2011 Photo Gallery *


----------

